# is it just me rockler quadrant hinges



## ruger (Feb 20, 2018)

been making keepsake boxes for a few years. i have been hand fitting the hinges or making hingeless lids. so a few months ago at a yard sale was a rockler hinge jig it kit ,never used with templates, hinges, 3/16 router bit and 4 sets of hinges none were ever opened..for 2 dollars .. so after messing around with it on scrap box got to the point where the hinges fit like a glove. tonight put a box together all went well till i shut the lid, couldn't get it open without turning box on it's side…. the problem is the half moon shaped quadrant drops about a 16 of an inch out of the top lid doesn't fall out just drops a bit and binds the hinge…took the hinge off and put a small piece of wire through the drilled hole in the quadrant where it sits in the lid and all is well.,.,..it appears to me this is a problem with their design. some where i remember reading someone stating this same concern. so if any one with more experience with this or has run into this i would love to hear from you . don't want to be jury rigging any more box lids. other than that the hinges turned out really nice as far as the fit turned out. thanks for reading post.


----------

